# Text Dateien einlesen



## Dr4g00n (9. Dezember 2006)

Hi Leute,
Ich hätte da ne n bisschen dumme Frage:
Wie kann ich dass Programm aus einer Textdatei
die es an einen bestimmten Ort gibt
Aus einer bestimmten Zeile (z.B.: 3 Zeile)
An einer bestimmten Stelle (z.B.: 18 Zeichen)
einen Text (der in der datei in anführungszeichen aber im programm
                 eingelesen ohne anführungszeichen dargestellt werden soll)
oder eine Nummer einlesen?
um änderbare Einstellungen im Programm (wie z.B Form1.BackColor)
beim programm-start gleich zu erkennen
Die Textdatei sollte ungefähr so aussehen:

```
Form1.BackColor = &H80000007&
Fotm1.ControlBox = False
Form2.Caption = "Start"

handlung_beim_start: MsgBox "Willkommen!", vbInformation, "StartUp"

etc, etc...
```

Könnte mir da jemand Helfen?
Danke im Voraus


----------



## DrSoong (9. Dezember 2006)

Also das Einlesen ist nicht so schwer (wohl aber die Board-Suche, Threads dazu gibts wie Sand am Meer):

```
Dim fFile As Integer, fDatei As String, fName As String
fName = "C:\Test.txt" ' Dein File
fFile = FreeFile
fInhalt = Space(FileLen(fName))
Open fName For Binary As fFile
 Get fFile, , fInhalt
Close fFile
```
Jetzt befindet sich der komplette Inhalt in der Variable *fInhalt*, dazu noch die Möglichkeiten:
1) Du zählst die Anzahl der Zeilenbrüche entweder in einer Schleife mit Mid() oder mit InStr()
2) Du suchst nach deinem bekannten String mit InStr() _- einfachere Methode_

Bei 2 würde das so aussehen:

```
Stelle = InStr(fInhalt, "Form1.BackColor")
Wert = Trim(Mid(fInhalt, Stelle + 19, 11))
```

Es wäre aber einfacher, wenn du mit INI-Dateien arbeitest, da bringt Windows schon alles mit und du brauchst nur mehr die Aufrufe.


Der Doc!


----------

